# So who's going karting next month?



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

IIRC, the next NCC karting event is in the middle of April (the same weekend as the driver's school). Who's signed up for this one? I believe the format will be team racing.

Oh, and for those of you interested in just going for some informal karting, we could probably do that too at some point.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *IIRC, the next NCC karting event is in the middle of April (the same weekend as the driver's school). Who's signed up for this one? I believe the format will be team racing.
> 
> Oh, and for those of you interested in just going for some informal karting, we could probably do that too at some point. *


I think that I'm going to skip this one.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: So who's going karting next month?*



[email protected] said:


> *I think that I'm going to skip this one. *


Cool. I'm signed up, but we'll see.

Incidentally, I did two "arrive and drives" yesterday afternoon. For $25 ($20 for members) you get a warmup lap with a running start and 10 solid minutes of racing. My second kart had a loose throttle cable but it didn't really matter. I was running with a bunch of Salazarians; I think that did make a difference.

Anyway, my point is that for $50 I got 20 minutes of seat time and a printout at the end of each session to analyze my driving. That's roughly equal to the seat time we got in team racing last time (~20-25 minutes for $60) and definitely more of a value than the regular sprint-heat format.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: So who's going karting next month?*



[email protected] said:


> *I think that I'm going to skip this one. *


I am skipping this one too....I would like to try out the team format, but maybe next time.

I am signing up for the Auto-X school which, right now, is scheduled for that Saturday (they said it may be postponed until the 19th though b/c of the conflict with the driver's school.) Anyway, one trip to VA is enough for me in a weekend.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: So who's going karting next month?*



bren said:


> *I am skipping this one too....I would like to try out the team format, but maybe next time.
> 
> I am signing up for the Auto-X school which, right now, is scheduled for that Saturday (they said it may be postponed until the 19th though b/c of the conflict with the driver's school.) Anyway, one trip to VA is enough for me in a weekend. *


This prompted me to look at the NCC site for the first time in a few weeks. Did anyone else notice that autox events at Rosecroft will be $25 this year? (What remains to be seen is how many will actually happen.)


----------

